# First BFN Cycle- shall we get stuck straight back in?



## Nina142 (May 20, 2016)

Hi girls- we had our first BFN yesterday but we are feeling positive and looking to the future and know our time will come. We are booked to go back to our clinic to discuss our options going forward.

I just wondered, those of you ladies who have unfortunately had a BFN before too- what did you do? Go straight back into another cycle straight away or have a break?

We have 4 frozen embryos.

Thanks all


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry that your first cycle wasn't a success but it's good to hear you're feeling positive for the next round.

The time to wait in between varies depending on how you feel yourself and also the time stipulated by your clinic. If you're an NHS patient you have to wait 6 months between a fresh and fresh cycle; 3 months between fresh and frozen. The rules will be different if your self funding but your clinic will tell you their rules at your follow up.

Lots of ladies take time out to get fitter, take supplements, or follow diets to help improve their chances next time. That's a personal choice. Others find it easier to cope with a bfn by doing back to back cycles (I've been in both camps!) 

Take the time you need, physically and emotionally, so that you are in the best shape to face another round when the time comes. 

Best of luck

X


----------



## jh2016 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi nina, sorry to hear about your failed cycle, i got a bfn on my first icsi in april, was totally devastated. Its really hard, i knew i wanted to just get going again becasue time is ticking on for me, but i have to say i was upset for a good few weeks. Sometimes i felt fine and positive, but sometimes i would  feel desperately sad.  Im NHS funded but have already started down regulating for my first frozen cycle. Their rule is yiu have to have one real period after the failed cycle. I guess it just depends on your clinic. But since starting again i have found my emotions easier to control.  The choice is yours really, so perhaps give it a few days to see how you feel before making any decisions. Wishing you the best of luck x


----------



## Nina142 (May 20, 2016)

Thanks both for your replies. 

We are privately funding so having to save for a couple of months anyway. Clinic have said I need to have a couple of proper periods and then we can start again, so we are planning to go back in August to start down regging again.

xx


----------



## caroline0nline (Jan 24, 2016)

So sorry to read about your failed cycle.
I had a failed cycle in March and intend to start a new cycle this month. I had three periods, took time to save and exercise a lot... and mentally prepare. Good luck for the future.


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi ladies 

Sorry to hear about your BFN Nina...I've just had one as well on 9 days since my ET. I'm so sad I haven't even moved out of the bed. We've had 3 previous miscarriage through natural conception and we were really hopeful about this first cycle of IVF as nothing was detected as to why I miscarried. I just turned 40 in May and NHS only agreed to pay for 1 cycle since I just made the cut off age. So next one will be private funded. My husband and I haven't really talked about next steps as we just learned this morning but time is ticking for me...I suppose I would take off enough time off to balance my hormones a bit, exercise and diet well. I just don't understand how it all went wrong...


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle Nina 

I had a bfn in February 2016 which was devastating because just like babymama I turned 40 in Dec 15 and it was our last go on the NHS. So we pinned all our hopes and dreams on this one round. 

I wasn't instructed by my clinic but thought for my own sanity, even though the clock is ticking to take 3 months out of the ivf bubble. In those 3 months I have got myself and my mind ready fir the current cycle I am on.  

Good luck for your future cycles x


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Would love to stay posted with how well everyone is getting back on. I saw my doctor on Friday and he suggested further testing in my uterus once my cycle stops...if all goes well I will definitely take 3 cycles off to focus on detoxing, balancing my hormones, clean eating and exercise. 

I feel and look great for 40 so trying not to let my age stress me too much! Keep me posted ladies...all are in my thoughts


----------

